# Installing Paneling to metal stud?



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Use 1/2 inch plywood on the bottom to fur out the the drywall surface and then use the panelling on top of the drywall/plywood.
Yes, there are moulding to cover the panel edge. Google "raised panel moulding".
Fine thread drywall screws will be okay to use to attach the plywood and there are similar screws with a self drill tip if the metal is too thick for the fine drywall screws.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

AYY, I like the plywood furring idea.

Use self-tapping screws to attach to the steel studding, about 1" long should be good, then cover the heads with trim.


ED


----------



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

you can get a transition strip, but I would put drywall on cause you can't nail to the studs plus if you use 1/4" paneling you will have waves in it since there's nothing behind there


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

One more cook in the kitchen. Cover the lower portion of the wall with 3/8" plywood, then apply your 1/4" paneling over that. It will be slightly proud, but as stated, step chair molding is available to handle the difference. With the 3/8" backer, the paneling won't tend to bow in and out between studs.


----------



## Robert2345$ (Oct 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the quick responses. I think I'm inclined to do two horizontal 2" x 1/2" thick rails around the wall, one on floor level the over 12" high. I will screw these to the metal stud with self tapping screws and pin the bead board to the rails and dry wall above. I hope this should give sufficient support. While I like the idea of attaching plywood, I have about 130ft of wall to repair so I want to keep the cost down.

Robert


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

4 x 8 panels cut to 32" with no waste.


----------

